# Cardiology Dx coding



## ChattRiskCoder (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm a radiology coder and do not do very much cardiology coding.  Can you advise on dx?

Exam: Myocardial Perfusion Scan with Lexiscan
Clinical History: Endstage Renal Disease

Findings: Fixed thinning of the inferior wall is present . The anterolateral septal wall and apex show normal uptake at stress and rest. 

gated images show an ejection fracture of 48%. There is no evidence of ischemia. 

Impression: 
No evidence of ischemia. Ejection fracture 48%
Fixed inferior wall thinning. 

Coded = 78452-26
93018
585.6 

What dx code would you have assigned?


----------



## twizzle (Oct 10, 2012)

What were the indications for the procedure? The patient may have an abnormal EKG but without that or any other indication there is no medical necessity.


----------



## Robbin109 (Oct 10, 2012)

Can you post the entire report or is this it?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 11, 2012)

miamorgan said:


> I'm a radiology coder and do not do very much cardiology coding.  Can you advise on dx?
> 
> Exam: Myocardial Perfusion Scan with Lexiscan
> Clinical History: Endstage Renal Disease
> ...



585.6 is not an approved dx code for a myocardial perfusion scan. The impression is not specific enough to assign a dx code.

You will need to go back into the records and find an approved dx for 78452. It may be an abnormal ekg? chest pain? something like that. There is a list of dx codes. Can you find your LCD for your region? See what you can find and let us know.


----------



## fjones10 (Nov 7, 2012)

*icd-9*

what is the icd-9 code for fixed inferior wall thinning. please review previous note


----------

